# orange county choppers- paul sr. lure



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

did this a while back when i was fooling around with novelty lures. sent it to him and got a postcard back, not even an autograph


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You should have sent $20 with it. That's what he charges for an autograph at Bike Week.


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

I love that lure,you captured him to a tee,you would think he would have sent a letter or something personal,hes gotten so big that is probably out of the question,or maybe he never seen it,great lure


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> You should have sent $20 with it. That's what he charges for an autograph at Bike Week.



$20 for an autograph? !! i should have sent him a bill for it!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice work, but for the response, waste of a great rattle trap, could have caught some REALLY big fish with it.......
LMJ


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's all we need, a lure that makes a bunch of noise but doesn't seem to do a whole lot else.    What a great lure! Really very cool. You need to do the whole cast now. The Mikey lure could be the ticket.


----------

